# Call recording



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Where does it save to? I can't figure out if it's working for me in beans build 8. Trying to save some voicemails for my gf so I can get here on Google voice

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone? Would like to save some voicemails

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

I gave Beans 9 a try, mainly because it's the only JB ROM I can find that seems to support call recording, and I couldn't figure this out either. The "Record" button didn't seem to do anything (no color change or sound indicating it had been activated), and I could never find any recordings afterwards. If you have to have call recording, SynergyROM 1.7 has it and it works perfectly. It's an older Ice Cream Sandwich ROM.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Still never got it to work on beans 8 for the gs3 but worked on beans 6 for the note 2. Fyi recordings are saved to sounds folder

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

